# Lost!!



## Sail195 (Jul 27, 2010)

Where do i look on my NREMT account to find out if I passed or failed!?!


----------



## AtlantaFF (Jul 27, 2010)

Sail195 said:


> Where do i look on my NREMT account to find out if I passed or failed!?!



Check application status


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 27, 2010)

any idea how long it takes to show up?


----------



## AtlantaFF (Jul 27, 2010)

Sail195 said:


> any idea how long it takes to show up?



When and what time did you test?


----------



## alphatrauma (Jul 27, 2010)

Sail195 said:


> any idea how long it takes to show up?



As long as you didn't take it on a Friday... literally (in my case)  24 hrs.


----------



## nemedic (Jul 27, 2010)

I must be an anomaly then. I took the CBT @ 1500 on a Friday, had the results by noon saturday


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 27, 2010)

I took it this am at 8est.... I am more just being super impatient, but i did notice in some other threads ppl knowing within hrs so i figured id try but no such luck.... I want to 120 questions so i dont have very high hopes lol


----------



## alphatrauma (Jul 27, 2010)

Sail195 said:


> .... I _went_ to 120 questions so i dont have very high hopes lol



There is ZERO direct correlation between number of questions answered, and passing or failing. You can pass/fail at 60 or 150... or anywhere in between.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 27, 2010)

Think about it this way. If it's still asking you questions, then you have neither passed nor failed. Once it stops asking you questions then you have either passed or failed. If you had a low number of questions then you likely either passed exceptionally or failed miserably. Likewise, if you had a high number of questions you probably either borderline passed or borderline failed. This is due to the adaptive nature of the test. That said, if you aren't sure if you did well or not, then a higher number of questions is probably better than lower, because an uncertain person with a low number of questions is more likely to have failed, but with a high number of questions, who knows?


----------



## dudemanguy (Jul 27, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> That said, if you aren't sure if you did well or not, then a higher number of questions is probably better than lower, because an uncertain person with a low number of questions is more likely to have failed, but with a high number of questions, who knows?



I think very few people who take the test think they did well. Most either think they bombed, or just shrug and say I dunno, so many questions were best guesses could go either way.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 27, 2010)

So i passed but aparently my prcatical from my MA cert is out of the 12mont period by 3 weeks and I now have to take a state aproved practical FML... Looks like i might have found one in ri though


----------

